# Dyeing- The last of the mad scientist experiment.



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Pickled roving. I left the roving in the canning jar in the sun for 4 days. Turned the bottle up side down 2x's a day. It came out just like the other 2x's I dyed. (1st all day cooker 2nd all day cooker then left in at night) the top actually popped when I open it so it canned it self in the sun.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I have used a glass cookie jar to "sun dye" wool. Didn't turn it over though. Like your yard :sm24:


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

You are having such fun! And yes, I love the yard. 
How do you deal with the squished roving then? What do you do, if anything, to spin it?
I really, really, REALLY, have to try this!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Looks great and nice you have an airy table for drying. Cute fowl territory!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

mama879 said:


> Pickled roving.


Loving the idea of....


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Interesting - I may try some more dyeing soon. I've enjoyed your adventure of trying different methods.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I am just pulling apart the fiber and putting in back into roving. It was roving before I started.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

This is what it looks like fluffed.


----------



## HappieGram (Oct 31, 2011)

mama879 said:


> This is what it looks like fluffed.


Wow!! I love the color.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

mama879 said:


> This is what it looks like fluffed.


Just beautiful and looks like it will spin lovely for you.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Beautiful color.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Goodness, you are having some fun!! 
I see your iris in the first photo-- beautiful!!


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

It looks beautiful! Wonderful color.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

That is some beautiful fluff. Looks like some amazing fun adventures.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

oooooh! I like the idea of sun dyed! I had purchased some plain yarn to try to dye, but didn't really want to hassle with it in the kitchen. Now, I will rethink on it!


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Not enough strong sunshine in my part of the world to dye that way. Today the weather thinks it's Autumn, not midsummer!! :sm13:


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

sounds like Portland, Oregon!


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

maybe I missed the beginning of this. Did you just put out roving with no dye at all added?


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

This is my start of he dyeing and washing on the weekend.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-475563-1.html

But this is what started the whole thing guess I just anted to see for my self.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-461577-1.html


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

But of course, as soon as I said that about the sunshine....... It's been a hot sunny day and I got some skeins dried in no time!!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

spinninggill said:


> But of course, as soon as I said that about the sunshine....... It's been a hot sunny day and I got some skeins dried in no time!!


isn't that way it always is at least you got some skeins dried.


----------

